# [Matériel] Problème de montage CD (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'utilise un système x86_64. Je ne réussi pas à monter le dvd-ram.

```
w001 ~ # mount /dev/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

Voici les infos du lecteur dvd-ram :

```
product: CDDVDW SH-S223C

vendor: TSSTcorp

bus info: scsi@1:0.1.0

logical name: /dev/cdrom

logical name: /dev/cdrw

logical name: /dev/dvd

logical name: /dev/dvdrw

logical name: /dev/scd0

logical name: /dev/sr0

version: SB02

capabilities:

   support is removable,

   Audio CD playback,

   CD-R burning,

   CD-RW burning,

   DVD playback,

   DVD-R burning,

   DVD-RAM burning

configuration:

   ansiversion: 5

   status: ready
```

Quelle peut être la cause de ce problème ? (kernel, droits d'accès, ...)

MerciLast edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Sun Apr 03, 2011 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

"wrong fs" : as-tu activé le support pour le format iso-9660 et UDF ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Les options sont bien sélectionnées dans le kernel

```
<*> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support

[*]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions

[*]   Transparent decompression extension

<*> UDF file system support
```

Et le fstab précise bien les formats

```
#/dev/sr0   /mnt/cdrom   auto      udf,iso9660,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom  auto      udf,iso9660,user,noauto,exec      0 0
```

Que puis-je faire de plus ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Les options ne sont pas correctes. Mets "auto default"

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

C'est mieux, j'arrive à monter un cd.

Maintenance je ne peux graver de cd ou dvd avec Brasero. Aucun lecteur disponible dans l'interface.

Je remarque que sur un autre poste Gentoo, lorsque qu'un cd est insérer dans le lecteur, une icône apparaît sur le bureau gnome. Ce n'est pas le cas ici, alors que cela fonctionne bien avec les clés Usb.

Une relation entre ces problèmes ? laquelle ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Plusieurs choses : as-tu autorisé ton utilisateur à graver ? Es-tu bien en FULL ATA ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

le compte utilisateur utilisé est dans les groupes cdrw et cdrom. D'autre paramètres à régler ?

Peux-tu m'en dire plus sur "full data" ?

Je suppose que cela est due à un problème de configuration hal ou acl.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je parle de ATA, pas DATA  :Wink:  : la configuration du noyau, en utilisant les nouveaux pilotes ATA et plus les obsolètes.

Quels messages as-tu avec tes logiciels de gravure ? Est-ce que tu peux graver en tant que root ?

Nous n'avons pas assez d'information pour aider.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

la configuration kernel

```
[*]   ATA ACPI Support

<*>   AHCI SATA support

[*]   ATA SFF support

[*]     ATA BMDMA support

<*>       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

<M>     PCMCIA PATA support

```

la commande "lshw -X" affiche les informations suivnates dans la partie DVD

```
DVD-RAM writer

/0/100/1f.2/1

produit: DVDRAM GSA-T20N

fabriquant: HL-DT-ST

information bus: scsi@2:0.0.0

nom logique: /dev/cdrom

nom logique: /dev/cdrw

nom logique: /dev/dvd

nom logique: /dev/dvdrw

nom logique: /dev/scd0

nom logique: /dev/sr0

version: WA03

fonctionnalités:

   support is removable,

   Audio CD playback,

   CD-R burning,

   CD-RW burning,

   DVD playback,

   DVD-R burning,

   DVD-RAM burning

configuration:

   ansiversion: 5

   status: ready

```

la commande "cdrecord -scanbus" affiche

```
scsibus2:

   2,0,0   200) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GSA-T20N ' 'WA03' Removable CD-ROM
```

la commande "dvd+rw-format /dev/sr0" sous root affiche : 

```
* BD/DVD±RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.1.

:-( mounted media doesn't appear to be DVD±RW, DVD-RAM or Blu-ray
```

la commande "emerge -- info" affiche

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7250_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 18 Mar 2011 13:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fforce-addr -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fforce-addr -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/bazaar /var/lib/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apm autoipd avahi avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dri dts dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode ethereal evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb ftp gdbm gdu gif gimp gmp gnome gnome-keyring gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal http iconv ieee1394 imagemagik imap imlib iproute2 ipsec ipv6 jabber jack java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensor mad mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mime mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pango pcmcia pcre pda pdf pdflib perl pmu png policykit ppds python readline samba scanner sdl session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb video vorbis wifi win32codec wmf x264 xcb xml xmms xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa vga vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS"
```

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai supprimer la déclaration du point de montage dans fstab. Maintenant les CD/DVD sont monté automatiquement.

Par contre, je ne peux toujours pas graver de CD/DVD. Le montage est en lecture seule. cela vient-il de la configuration HAL ? Ou autre ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Il ne faut pas monter un CD/DVD pour le graver   :Shocked: 

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Je n'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle.

Brasero ne voit toujours pas le DVD-RW même après avoir démonté le volume.

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu activé tous les droits nécessaires : cdrom cdrw ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Le compte utilisateur a déjà été rattaché à ces groupes. D'autres paramètres à configurer ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Je viens de mettre à jour le système et le poste à été rédémarré. Brasero détecte et grave les dvd/cd. Je ne comprends pas.  :Question: 

----------

